# Binkys 3 days fresh udder...



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How's she look?
Nursing twins, she's keeping up well even though I had to "even" her out after the pic was taken, seems they are fighting over the left teat! Took about a cup from her to soften the right side enough to help with "latch on". This is her second freshening , her first she dried up because her kids died after birth (froze). I'm very pleased, what do you think???


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice...I'd like to see those teats a bit further down, so they aren't so pointing so far foward, but over all it looks pretty good.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The "forward" point is because of the front attachment?? She is real tight against her belly, the rear and medial look ok? T he teats do "get bigger" the longer they are used right? I mean with each freshening she should improve.
Thanks for the input!!!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I'dl ike to see better medial and teat placement, but those usually og hand in hand. She could have better attachments...and pockets in the front udder?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> I'dl ike to see better medial and teat placement


Isn't medial "definition for the halves?" Separated down the "middle"? I thot she was good there, the teats are you meaning because they are forward? And "pockets" in front? 
I am trying to understand what this all means :sigh: 
I've looked on different sites of those GS members that have and show Nigis and saw awesome udders and know that the teats should be pointing down but other than that I don't have a clue???


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It takes awhile to learn all of the "udder talk" lol. I still haven't learned everything. Her teats could be better positioned, and a bit larger.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I would like to see a higher wider rear with area of attachment. Her medial isn't bad in my opinion. I would like to see more plumb teats, but the angle of the photo could be part of that. 

She doesn't look bad at all. I'd milk her and fill her well for more photos in a few weeks.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I think she has a really good medial, i know thats a hard one to get in the minis. I would like to see her with teats more down, and a higher wider rear udder.
How much milk did she have in her udder at the time of this picture?
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her twins are on her as I don't pull kids, but this was an evening pic, right now she is bigger and if any of you don't think it would hinder the kids I was going to milk her in the evenings because she has been so full, I did last nite to soften the side that they weren't nursing as often on and got a cup full.
I have read that teat size will increase with each freshening, it's orifice that does'nt and attachments seem good. She definately doesn't have the "softball in a sock" type udder.

Would it hurt to milk her to make it easier for the kids to latch on? I know it's supply and demand but I don't want to take from the babies and I definately Don't want a lopsided udder on her.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Teat sizes can increase, BUT they can only get so large (if you know what I mean). But yes they do get bigger, especially if you milk her for several months.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yah you can milk her, there shouldn't be an issue with that at all


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Her MSL looks fine to me, she does have a pretty wide and round escutcheon arch, I'd like to see it higher, I can't really see her teats, but they seem to be placed just a wee bit far apart. It may be the angle of the camera but her teats also seem to be placed farther forward than I'd like to see.

She has a very nice udder though


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> Her MSL looks fine to me


???????

Thank you, what's that?? LOL....


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It stands for Medial.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks I feel so stoopid!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

not stupid - I had no idea either


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So I'm not the only "blonde" LOL...makes me feel better! I did milk her @ 6pm tonite and took a cup and a half, seems that the kids are fine with this so far and they eagerly nursed at the same time instead of fighting over the right teat! I know that they can still have colostrum in the milk up to 2 weeks past delivery so what I am taking is going in the freezer for now to be used with rejected/orphaned kids that a friend may end up with, as she had quite a few last year and didn't have the good stuff on hand for them. Either way it's benefitting something! Thanks a bunch for all the info and help, never really put much thot into my girls udders other than the attachments!


----------

